# Club Flèche d'Argent de Hull, Decenber 4th 3D Indoor Tournament



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

TTT. Just in case some of you Ottawa area, eastern Ontario and western Quebec archers missed this.....


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Bill hope to see you out with that killer Excaliber


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Hey Peter, I will be there. I am having a vibration problem with it that I hope to sort it out today.

For the crossbow shooter's out there that are thinking of attending this shoot, here is something to ponder. Most Quebec clubs do not allow crossbows at their tournaments. The Hull club is letting crossbows into this tournament as an experiment and if all goes well, they are in for good. If this club has a successful experience with crossbows more clubs will probably do the same. Hope to see a lot of you there to make this happen.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

TTT for one last time. 

Hope to see some crossbow shooters other than just me at the shoot. This shoot could be a breakthrough for other western Quebec clubs, that are not with the Quebec 3D Pro circuit, in having a crossbow class.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Bill something new to me how does a crossbow have a vibration problem is it like a noise after the shot or like hand shock during the shot.. maybe some of the high tech x bows shooters can help you out...just a thought..


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I fixed it for Bill over a week ago.I wonder if he knows his string is missing yet lol.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

What string Charles? There was a string on it? Where?

Hope everyone is packed up ready to go to the shoot.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

To the members of the Hull club, thank you for a fun shot! Had a super time! Lots of laughs and great people.

Cheers,

Bill


----------

